# بسأل عن أسئله المعاينات في شركات الاتصالات



## sahar alhassan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
بسأل عن اسئله المعاينات في شركات الاتصالات ارجو افادتي واكون شاكره لكم
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mabujaba (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بيسولو اولا عن مشروع التخرج وتانية معلومات عن gsm ,wcdma,utms و احياننا عن اختصارات الانجليزية 
والحاجات دي في شركات البتخدم الاتصالات الاسكية


----------



## sahar alhassan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا mabugaba علي الرد وجزاك اللله خير


----------



## خالد بابكر على (9 أبريل 2011)

لدي سنترال من شركة nortel network موصل مع mdf اريد معرفة كل شيء عن السنترالات الهاتفية


----------

